# Cars from videos and movies?



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

Just thought i would throw this out there. Anybody know where they are now? I fucking LOVED big worms orange and white 61 drop! In friday hector has that green 63 rag. In the video for today was a good day from icecube hes rollin that bad ass 63. Where are these cars at?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Japan... :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 5 2007, 02:11 PM~7839940
> *Japan... :dunno:
> *


probly


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

Thats kinda


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

MOSTLIKELY IN JAPAN THERE WAS A TOPIC ABOPUT CARS SENT TO JAPAN DON'T KNOW WERE THE TOPIC IS AT BUT ITS AROUND


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

The green 63 is here in Louisville. Last I heard its just sittin at some dudes house. I think The Wash caddy is being redone.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 5 2007, 03:19 PM~7839975
> *The green 63 is here in Louisville. Last I heard its just sittin at some dudes house. I think The Wash caddy is being redone.
> *


 :0


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 5 2007, 02:23 PM~7839991
> *:0
> *



X2!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The orange 61 is in Japan.  Not sure about the others.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

im pretty sure touch of gold is in japan too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i had offer from dude i japan.. he said something like 9789791823749821347 yen.. but i told em no.


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2007, 05:04 PM~7840509
> *i had offer from dude i japan..  he said something like 9789791823749821347 yen.. but i told em no.
> *



Lol! Thats still like 5g's! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@May 5 2007, 06:07 PM~7840520
> *Lol! Thats still like 5g's!  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm.. maybe i shoulda said yes....




j/k


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@May 5 2007, 02:10 PM~7839937
> *Just thought i would throw this out there. Anybody know where they are now? I fucking LOVED big worms orange and white 61 drop! In friday hector has that green 63 rag. In the video for today was a good day from icecube hes rollin that bad ass 63. Where are these cars at?
> *


The orange 61 is in Japan and still looks the same.

The green 63 rag is in Louisville like someone said earlier, last time i saw it was about 5 or 6 years ago, it was looking a little rough, needed redone.

The car in Ice Cubes "today was a good day" video was a 64, it was owned by a guy who got in some legal trouble and it was sold to Japan for 7k without the rims, sounds, and hydraulics.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^and you can take that one to the bank!!!


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

That's why I won't let my ride be in movies............it's all down hill from there. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 6 2007, 12:02 AM~7842100
> *That's why I won't let my ride be in movies............it's all down hill from there. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yeah.. thats why


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

"spider's" 63 from blood in blood out got totally redone recently and juiced..


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 5 2007, 05:54 PM~7840672
> *The orange 61 is in Japan and still looks the same.
> 
> The green 63 rag is in Louisville like someone said earlier, last time i saw it was about 5 or 6 years ago, it was looking a little rough, needed redone.
> ...


Its been a while since i seen that video. Lol. My fault. All i know is that bitch looked BAD ASS in that video!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 5 2007, 06:54 PM~7840672
> *The orange 61 is in Japan and still looks the same.
> 
> The green 63 rag is in Louisville like someone said earlier, last time i saw it was about 5 or 6 years ago, it was looking a little rough, needed redone.
> ...


LOL... Porque sabes todos? :dunno: :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 5 2007, 01:19 PM~7839975
> *The green 63 is here in Louisville. Last I heard its just sittin at some dudes house. I think The Wash caddy is being redone.
> *


What I heard is it's in the dudes back yard, and he's in jail on his third strike


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 6 2007, 12:59 AM~7842964
> *I touch myself
> :yessad:*


 :loco:


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

anyone knowz what happen to the mini truck SUAVECITO da movie frm my crazy life (mi vida loCa )????????


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9462092
> *anyone knowz what happen to the mini truck  SUAVECITO  da movie frm my crazy life (mi vida loCa )????????
> *


parted out


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

pics of wat the truck looked like?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

orange 61 is from Techniques CC Japan.


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

what about the 63 from "a few good men"? the one that tom cruise drives? :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9462092
> *anyone knowz what happen to the mini truck  SUAVECITO  da movie frm my crazy life (mi vida loCa )????????
> *


but el-duran from that movie is still around and still hitting shows flying the TECHNIQUES plaque,theres pics of it on our web site and the orange 61 from friday also WWW.TECHNIQUESCC.COM


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spinner_@Dec 16 2007, 03:13 AM~9463407
> *what about the 63 from "a few good men"?  the one that tom cruise drives?  :biggrin:
> *


THIS GUY OWNS IT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27029


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

what about that clean ass blue 4 door cadillac b real ia drivin in the vato video???????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

ABOVE THE LAW the black 64...from that movie...SUNDAY DRIVER.....is........is......being done frame off......can't wait to see it hit the STREETS in a few months...herad he doing sh*t no one's done befor...stay tune :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2007, 11:00 PM~9462706
> *orange 61 is from Techniques CC Japan.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9462092
> *anyone knowz what happen to the mini truck  SUAVECITO  da movie frm my crazy life (mi vida loCa )????????
> *


only thing i know about suavecito is that Danny D from lifestyle did work on that ride b4 the movie.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Anybody have pics of the green 63?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

what happened to the white 61 vert in good fellas that cars badass...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: 2 THIS TOPIC


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 8 2007, 07:53 PM~7862752
> *What I heard is it's in the dudes back yard, and he's in jail on his third strike
> *



its trues the green 63 is sittin in portland/west end in that guys backyard but yeah he is suposibly servin alot of time.....your supposed to be able to see it from the freeway, but ive talked to a few guys that have knocked on the womans door but she says her son dont wanna sell it


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone know what happened to the 79 monte from training day :dunno:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

What about the 2 Glass Houses from THE HUNTER :dunno:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 6 2007, 01:40 AM~7843044
> *"spider's" 63 from blood in blood out got totally redone recently and juiced..
> *



any pics?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 20 2007, 01:07 AM~9490268
> *anyone know what happened to the 79 monte from training day :dunno:
> *



damn u beat me to it... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 6 2007, 01:40 AM~7843044
> *"spider's" 63 from blood in blood out got totally redone recently and juiced..
> *


that's foxy brown 63 from southside cc right?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Dec 20 2007, 09:25 AM~9490402
> *What about the 2 Glass Houses from THE HUNTER  :dunno:
> *



what movie is that? i d like to see


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

these is a good topic to talk about, iv always wanted to see or hear about the cars that have been in the movies.wonderin where they go or hear that they went to junk cause they never redid or take care of them. keep this goin


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 20 2007, 09:06 AM~9491727
> *what movie is that? i d like to see
> *


Its a Steve McQueen movie called The Hunter, he is a modern day bounty hunter, the are a couple of sceanes with 2 glass houses, there are other lowriders in the sceanes but the glass houses stand out the most.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

on the movie the jerk the monte off blvd nights comes out showing sum chevy power by pulling a church. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

here's a link to the movie...
http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fus...ideoid=21061093


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

what about the 63 ht that granma drives in........dont be a menace to south sentral while drinking your duce in the hood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

what about the 62 4door chop top in the leprechaun back to tha hood?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 19 2007, 10:55 PM~9489676
> *its trues the green 63 is sittin in portland/west end in that guys backyard but yeah he is suposibly servin alot of time.....your supposed to be able to see it from the freeway, but ive talked to a few guys that have knocked on the womans door but she says her son dont wanna sell it
> *


no shit you can see it from the freeway?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

What about the 59 Impala from 'Cars'?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 20 2007, 01:59 PM~9493520
> *What about the 59 Impala from 'Cars'?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

SOMEBODY SHOULD POST ALL THE MOVIE WITH LOWRIDERS!!!! SO I CAN GO RENT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Blvd Nights Monte Carlo was sold to the movie studio(s).

They "recycled" Cleo's deuce from Set it Off from what I heard.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 20 2007, 01:52 PM~9493486
> *no shit you can see it from the freeway?
> *



fernando worked on that car i saw it over there....it needed a lil work but hell look how long that car has been around like that....still had the center golds on it....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 20 2007, 03:41 PM~9494191
> *fernando worked on that car i saw it over there....it needed a lil work but hell look how long that car has been around like that....still had the center golds on it....
> *


hey when it was first brought over here it needed a lot of work! I got a bunch of pics of it from the 1st southern showdown. Brent has pics of pondo hoppin it.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

who brought it out here?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 20 2007, 03:46 PM~9494238
> *who brought it out here?
> *


from what I was told it was Pondo, and he sold it just like how he brought over the wash caddy


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah i heard that fernando had did some work to it a while back


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 20 2007, 06:08 PM~9494419
> *yeah i heard that fernando had did some work to it a while back
> *



I thought I heard Fernando worked on that car. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

Does anyone remember that HBO movie Riot?? The japanese homies had a nice ass 63 conv. It was candy red.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

u guys remember the lowriders off resurection blvd...(spell check)


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THE VAN FROM CHEECH AND CHONGS NEXT MOVIE?


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

i like to see pics. of the green impala with the gold d's now since its still around,sneak over there and get some for us,i wont tell anyone, i watch the movie last night i was bored.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 21 2007, 01:45 AM~9498233
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THE VAN FROM CHEECH AND CHONGS NEXT MOVIE?
> *


they smoke it up j/kin i dont know maybe in someone garage :dunno:


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

this is pretty cool, one of the first music video's with lowriders, eddie money, "shakin" you tube it its wild


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I was watching menace II society last night and the 75 raghouse that comes out is pretty badass wonder what happened to that...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 20 2007, 02:59 PM~9493520
> *What about the 59 Impala from 'Cars'?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2007, 11:09 AM~9500923
> *I was watching menace II society last night and the 75 raghouse that comes out is pretty badass wonder what happened to that...
> *


that car was getting redone at my buddys shop in lancaster, ca about 10 years ago, I think he actually lived in Palmdale. I remember he would stop by to see how the car was coming along and would be driving a root beer brown bone stock raghouse.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 5 2007, 03:45 PM~7840235
> *The orange 61 is in Japan.  Not sure about the others.
> *


FRESH SQUEEZED :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2007, 01:13 PM~9502198
> *that car was getting redone at my buddys shop in lancaster, ca about 10 years ago, I think he actually lived in Palmdale. I remember he would stop by to see how the car was coming along and would be driving a root beer brown bone stock raghouse.
> *


damn wouldnt that be nice 2 raghouses :biggrin: 
that car kinda looked like my dads exept it had red interior and the 76 front clip








even the way the top was leaning...damn scissor tops :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone got pics of monsters 64 in boys n tha hood when they're on the shaw...
here's the link it's on 7:21
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUsogypcNKw&feature=related


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Post pics of the cars in question... fools :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 21 2007, 04:29 PM~9502280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@Dec 21 2007, 05:40 AM~9499943
> *this is pretty cool, one of the first music video's with lowriders, eddie money, "shakin" you tube it its wild
> *



those cars were from THEE ARTISTICS.


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

how about selena's 69 the one that tries to pull the bus?


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

how about the 64 vert dre and snoop were in in the still d.r.e. video


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

what about the car from napolian dynamite???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

what about the van from dumb and dumber :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

what about the gold 64 SS in "North Country" last year?




oh shit........ its in my garage! 
yeah yeah!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 23 2007, 12:37 AM~9512463
> *what about the gold 64 SS in "North Country" last year?
> oh shit........ its in my garage!
> yeah yeah!
> *


show off   :scrutinize:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromerollin_@Dec 22 2007, 11:33 PM~9511736
> *how about the 64 vert dre and snoop were in in the still d.r.e. video
> *



ytou mean the G thang video?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT PAC MANS CAR? COLORS


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

i remember that video too but i was talking about video that had a bunch of impalas in it total from the dre 2001 album


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 23 2007, 12:37 AM~9512463
> *what about the gold 64 SS in "North Country" last year?
> oh shit........ its in my garage!
> yeah yeah!
> *


PROVE IT!!!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 25 2007, 11:51 PM~9532601
> *PROVE IT!!!!!
> *


it was in a few scenes - no-one set a time limit for this post
or did you just want me to photograph it in my garage? :dunno: 


me offloading an LA car in Virginia Minnesota..............-15degrees



charlize theron falling out of it and spewing while banging the door on the wall!!


it was frances mcdormands car in the film


allyway gangsta styles


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats cool with these pics. Lucky. So, did that bitch fuck up the door real bad or not really? (Stupid actors) :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 20 2007, 05:41 PM~9494191
> *fernando worked on that car i saw it over there....it needed a lil work but hell look how long that car has been around like that....still had the center golds on it....
> *


alot of you may not remember when REDS had a shop on dixie but Bobby Landrum worked on the green 63 up there


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

or that clean 63 that sandra bullock drives in "gun shy"?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 26 2007, 11:28 PM~9539431
> *Thats cool with these pics. Lucky. So, did that bitch fuck up the door real bad or not really? (Stupid actors) :uh:
> *


not really her fault, bit of a scratch but i got paid $3000 for it so i wasnt complaining


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromerollin_@Dec 23 2007, 09:24 PM~9517863
> *i remember that video too but i was talking about video that had a bunch of impalas in it total from the dre 2001 album
> *


STILL DRE VIDEO HERE IT IS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzNkwBeU2Us


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so what makes these cars so special? just one of those training day monte things people bring up? lol

"Hey you know see that black lowrider that was on TV?"


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 27 2007, 06:35 PM~9545199
> *not really her fault, bit of a scratch but i got paid $3000 for it so i wasnt complaining
> *


: :wow: WAT, 3 Gs for a tiny little scratch!!! Fucker, you should of just added some more scratches. Shit, I would of keyed my whole car so then I could get a Kandy paint!! :biggrin


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 27 2007, 06:26 PM~9545138
> *alot of you may not remember when REDS had a shop on dixie but Bobby Landrum worked on the green 63 up there
> *


I remember the reds shop on Dixie, cuz I'm a Valley station boy but I don't ever remember seeing hectors 63 there, but I did see it alot at Cool Cars.
I do remember Reds having a red 59 that sat behind the shop.....wander what ever happened to it?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

fernando ws the last to work on it i think


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 21 2007, 01:29 PM~9502280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 27 2007, 08:13 PM~9545933
> *:  :wow: WAT, 3 Gs for a tiny little scratch!!! Fucker, you should of just added some more scratches. Shit, I would of keyed my whole car so then I could get a Kandy paint!! :biggrin
> *


nah man, 3000 for using the car in the film.



anyone know of a 70-80s style lowrider that has been in an accident that will still be like that in 16 months time near Cali that wants to be in a movie?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=365083


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What happened to Big Worms Ice Cream truck... Same for the one in Cheech'n Chongs 'Up in Smoke'..


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 27 2007, 08:26 PM~9545138
> *alot of you may not remember when REDS had a shop on dixie but Bobby Landrum worked on the green 63 up there
> *


Was that shop called Style and Performance?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 28 2007, 12:11 PM~9550893
> *Was that shop called Style and Performance?
> *


nope style and performance was on Preston hwy and was a different shop, but both were with Reds


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 28 2007, 09:28 AM~9550246
> *What happened to Big Worms Ice Cream truck... Same for the one in Cheech'n Chongs 'Up in Smoke'..
> *


Cheech'n Chongs ice cream truck was up here in Stockton...Just heard,you know how that goes...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromerollin_@Dec 22 2007, 09:33 PM~9511736
> *how about the 64 vert dre and snoop were in in the still d.r.e. video
> *


I heard it was dre's 64 vert...I think he owns hes own lowrider shop.Not to sure...


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 28 2007, 03:07 PM~9551218
> *nope style and performance was on Preston hwy and was a different shop, but both were with Reds
> *


Is it still open?That damn place had nothing in stock..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 28 2007, 04:07 PM~9551218
> *nope style and performance was on Preston hwy and was a different shop, but both were with Reds
> *


wrong young man it was style and performence at one time before vern burnt oops i mean bought the one on preston

it was S&P on poplar level then they move to were pro tint is on preston then they moved to dixie then they moved back to preston then they vanished

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 28 2007, 04:51 PM~9552715
> *wrong young man it was style and performence at one time before vern burnt oops i mean bought the one on preston
> 
> it was S&P on poplar level then they move to were pro tint is on preston then they moved to dixie then they moved back to preston then they vanished
> ...


well shit I coulda swore they were open at the same time....oh well Thanks for the info though. I just remember the green roof with the Big REDS sign on it. as well as the 59 in the back.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I think thats chris gordons 59


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 28 2007, 05:00 PM~9552777
> *I think thats chris gordons 59
> *


what happened to it?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

PRETTY SOON WE'LL BE BUYING OUR OWN CARS 'BACK' FROM JAPAN FOR TRIPLE DA AMOUNT!!!! THINK ABOUT IT BRATHAAAAS!!!!!!


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@May 5 2007, 07:10 PM~7839937
> *Just thought i would throw this out there. Anybody know where they are now? I fucking LOVED big worms orange and white 61 drop! In friday hector has that green 63 rag. In the video for today was a good day from icecube hes rollin that bad ass 63. Where are these cars at?
> *


the car cube use in his video was a 64 not a 63 it was call "family jewel" that mother fucker was badass don't know were it is todAY


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 28 2007, 10:28 AM~9550246
> *What happened to Big Worms Ice Cream truck... Same for the one in Cheech'n Chongs 'Up in Smoke'..
> *


not sure but u can make one come buy mine im in arlington :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 28 2007, 05:26 AM~9548027
> *
> *


would look alot better on 13's


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 3 2008, 02:53 AM~9594916
> *would look alot better on 13's
> *


I second that :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 4 2008, 11:33 PM~9611402
> *I second that :biggrin:
> *



everything looks better with 13s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 26 2007, 02:43 AM~9533039
> *it was in a few scenes - no-one set a time limit for this post
> or did you just want me to photograph it in my garage?  :dunno:
> 
> ...


oh fuck, I remember that movie, I saw it when it came out and when I seen the 64 I said aw fuck look at that SS!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 5 2008, 12:58 AM~9611993
> *everything looks better with 13s
> *


DAAMMM RIIIIIIGHT, Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The Training Day Monte is in my Garage


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 7 2008, 05:53 AM~9628883
> *The Training Day Monte is in my Garage
> *


PROVE IT!!!! Show some evidence like the lincense plate or the interior or something like that!!!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Suge knights drop top impy wit the death row mural


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 28 2007, 07:00 PM~9552777
> *I think thats chris gordons 59
> *


I think it was a belair and what happened to chris gordon?


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff9eIpeS-Xw

what about this blue cadillac b real is driving


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE RAG CUBE HAD ON BOYZ FROM THE HOOD??? :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 8 2008, 08:03 PM~9643447
> *WHAT ABOUT THE RAG CUBE HAD ON BOYZ FROM THE HOOD??? :0
> *


japan


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

THATS WRONG


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 8 2008, 01:01 AM~9637435
> *Suge knights drop top impy wit the death row mural
> *



pics?


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 7 2008, 05:53 AM~9628883
> *The Training Day Monte is in my Garage
> *



prove it


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 8 2008, 08:35 PM~9643806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOVE THAT CAR. SUPER SPORT AND A CONVERTIBLE, CAN'T ASK FOR MORE!!1


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

has there been any press on it in japan?
any pictures?


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

touch of gold was and is still is the SHIT!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Jan 9 2008, 12:17 AM~9646004
> *touch of gold was and is still is the SHIT!
> *


X2


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Fuckin car looks badd in the movie when they're at Crenshaw and Cube locks it up to jam out of there because of the gun shottin. Just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 11 2008, 06:26 PM~9665652
> *Fuckin car looks badd in the movie when they're at Crenshaw and Cube locks it up to jam out of there because of the gun shottin.  Just my opinion :biggrin:
> *



that was one of the clinchers for me that got me totally hooked on lowriding, that and a couple old eazy e rhymes. had my girls workmate in the car the other day and he was saying that this was the exact moment when he got hooked as well. pretty much the best scene in any movie effa!!


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

what about this impala from ja rules video?? its at 1:30 in the clip
http://youtube.com/watch?v=osB-KUT53xg


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Ice Cube's Today Was A Good Day 64


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twatstfr_@Dec 23 2007, 12:27 AM~9512081
> *what about the car from napolian dynamite???
> *


On ebay :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 11 2008, 02:38 PM~9669464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that car a chop top?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2008, 05:27 PM~9670309
> *isnt that car a chop top?
> *


 :nono: real rag


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 06:11 PM~9671078
> *:nono: real rag
> *


oh thought i heard from someone that it was a chop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2008, 07:49 PM~9671396
> *oh thought i heard from someone that it was a chop
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 06:11 PM~9671078
> *:nono: real rag
> *


u sure homie jus watched the video and it looks chopped to me but im not sure check it out u can see it the best at 5:11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spinner_@Jan 11 2008, 04:41 AM~9666003
> *that was one of the clinchers for me that got me totally hooked on lowriding,
> *


x2, had a still from the film of that car and cube on my wall for years as inspiration, finally one day i got one


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

How about the 61 on Steady mob Ice cube video


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2008, 08:13 PM~9672138
> *u sure homie jus watched the video and it looks chopped to me but im not sure check it out u can see it the best at 5:11
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs
> *


car was in lrm mag years ago and it had a pc with the top up


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Jan 12 2008, 10:33 AM~9675319
> *car was in lrm mag years ago and it had a pc with the top up
> *


hmm oh well still a badass car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 11 2008, 03:38 PM~9669464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That car is hot!

And since you cats are talking about what bit you to get into lowriding...gotta take it back a bit...the video for la raza by kid frost. That did it for me.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 11 2008, 10:39 AM~9667367
> *what about this impala from ja rules video??  its at 1:30 in the clip
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=osB-KUT53xg
> *


FUCK JARULE :0 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Anybody remember Usher's 1st video? He was on the hood of a burgundy 64 drop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT THE 2 DOOR LINCON FROM THE THIS GANSTA LEAN VIDEO.....THE 64......HAHAHAH THAT WAS DOING THE SIDE TO SIDE SEE SAW.....THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK.....  :biggrin: I KNOW I KNOW


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*What about all them low lows in that DRS video Gangsta Lean. The did the ride by at the funeral. And the Tre them ****** hopped out off to get at homeboy girl...*


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

nice cutty :biggrin: gay ass video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_xIX5Joprg


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 11 2008, 12:26 AM~9665652
> *Fuckin car looks badd in the movie when they're at Crenshaw and Cube locks it up to jam out of there because of the gun shottin.  Just my opinion :biggrin:
> *


9:17 in this video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUsogypcNKw&feature=related


Anyone remember this video Eazy E had for "Only if you want it"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x1fIX5mTCs

Lots of cars in that one...
Watch for the trim falling off the '63 (I think) hoppin' in the background


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhNLAqcj6jE

"my 64''? should be "my 63".............what a stupid video, youd think they would do their homework on the cars year before shootin it. there is a couple of small 64 shots in it though


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Jan 15 2008, 02:07 AM~9698177
> *9:17 in this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUsogypcNKw&feature=related
> CLASSIC*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

HAS ANYBODY SEEN TRAE'S VIDEO, SWANG? MY CAR IS IN THERE, THE WHITE 83 MONTE CARLO THREE WHEELIN'. I JUST CANT POST IT WHILE AT WORK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG BUTT BOUNCE PORN (UNDERTAKER )
TQ ROLLING IN MY CADDY (UNDERTAKER)
PLAYBOY SHOOT LIVE (PLAYBOYCHANELLE) MEXICAN NITE (UNDERTAKER)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 09:55 AM~9699579
> *BIG  BUTT  BOUNCE  PORN (UNDERTAKER )
> TQ  ROLLING  IN MY CADDY  (UNDERTAKER)
> PLAYBOY SHOOT  LIVE  (PLAYBOYCHANELLE) MEXICAN  NITE    (UNDERTAKER)
> *


where can I get my copy dog?!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 15 2008, 11:20 AM~9700249
> *where can I get my copy dog?!
> *


I GOT IT ILL LET YOU COPY THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2008, 08:13 PM~9672138
> *u sure homie jus watched the video and it looks chopped to me but im not sure check it out u can see it the best at 5:11
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs
> *


miss the music videos like those in the good old days...those were music videos


----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spinner_@Jan 11 2008, 04:41 AM~9666003
> *that was one of the clinchers for me that got me totally hooked on lowriding, that and a couple old eazy e rhymes.  had my girls workmate in the car the other day and he was saying that this was the exact moment when he got hooked as well.  pretty much the best scene in any movie effa!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

hey I was watching Next Friday the other day and there is a candy green 64 that rolls by. whos car is that? It has a booty kit and a DEEP dark candy green paint....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 16 2008, 06:05 AM~9707892
> *hey I was watching Next Friday the other day and there is a candy green 64 that rolls by. whos car is that?  It has a booty kit and a DEEP dark candy green paint....
> *


if I'm not mistaken that car was a los angeles CC car from bakc in the dya. it was a cover car for Lrm


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Post up some pics of the ride. In what seen does it come out in? Fuckin sucks, I have it in VHS. lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 16 2008, 06:08 PM~9711952
> *if I'm not mistaken that car was a los angeles CC car from bakc in the dya. it was a cover car for Lrm
> *


IT STILL IS A LA CC CAR


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 18 2008, 12:42 AM~9724760
> *IT STILL IS A LA CC CAR
> *


cool its a bad ass car, loved the graphics on the roof


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

What happened to the 64 from leprachaun in the hood?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 18 2008, 03:26 PM~9727532
> *cool its a bad ass car, loved the graphics on the roof
> *










hre it is


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Jan 15 2008, 01:07 AM~9698177
> *9:17 in this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUsogypcNKw&feature=related
> Anyone remember this video Eazy E had for "Only if you want it"
> ...


What about the fat chick in the wet t-shirt contest?In cubes "Today was a good day" whats in the back seat?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 18 2008, 03:34 PM~9727602
> *What happened to the 64 from leprachaun in the hood?
> *


that was a stupid movie, but wasent that a 4 door 62 with the top cut off :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 18 2008, 03:34 PM~9727602
> *What happened to the 64 from leprachaun in the hood?
> *


that was a stupid movie, but wasent that a 4 door 62 with the top cut off :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 18 2008, 03:39 PM~9727645
> *What about the fat chick in the wet t-shirt contest?In cubes "Today was a good day" whats in the back seat?
> *


speakers


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 18 2008, 02:41 PM~9727658
> *that was a stupid movie, but wasent that a 4 door 62 with the top cut off :roflmao:
> *


I thought it was a 4 door,its been ages since i saw that...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 18 2008, 03:44 PM~9727683
> *I thought it was a 4 door,its been ages since i saw that...
> *


not a 64 its a 62 4 door chopped top


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 18 2008, 12:42 PM~9727665
> *speakers
> *



X2

Looks like a speaker box


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 06:24 PM~9683964
> *WHAT ABOUT THE 2 DOOR LINCON FROM THE THIS GANSTA LEAN VIDEO.....THE 64......HAHAHAH THAT WAS DOING THE SIDE TO SIDE SEE SAW.....THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK.....  :biggrin: I KNOW I KNOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YES SIR, THAT WAS THE CHIT HOMIE!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

what happened to this 61 rag?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1Jp20gOwlS4

this 63 is still in paramount right??
http://youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcteWId0U

or eightball, 61 rag individuals


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 20 2007, 11:21 AM~9492564
> *here's a link to the movie...
> http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fus...ideoid=21061093
> *


what part of the movie :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

what about the 63 convertible and 69 impala that comes out in Terminator 3 when that chick robot kills that kid in the drive thru


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't forget about that clean Coupe Deville in "THE WASH", that Snoops rollin! :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TECHNIQUES Los Angeles Car Club and for generations to COME! 
"El Duran" From The Movie "Mi Vida Loca" (My Crazy Life).


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh! hell homie!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 23 2008, 11:11 PM~10015699
> *TECHNIQUES Los Angeles Car Club and for generations to COME!
> "El Duran" From The Movie "Mi Vida Loca" (My Crazy Life).
> 
> ...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=VpzX3v3k5wo


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

"Today Was A Good Day"


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Feb 23 2008, 06:30 PM~10013928
> * Don't forget about that clean Coupe Deville in "THE WASH", that Snoops rollin! :biggrin:
> *


one is here in Louisville, Ky


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I was watching born on the 4th of july and was on the where tom cruise is riding around in a red drop top caddy :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 15 2008, 12:36 AM~9698343
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhNLAqcj6jE
> 
> "my 64''?  should be "my 63".............what a stupid video, youd think they would do their homework on the cars year before shootin it.  there is a couple of small 64 shots in it though
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2008, 01:57 PM~10026255
> *x2 :uh:
> *


 :uh: fuckin pendejos


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

"Today Was A Good Day"


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I this topic we learned that the 72' Monte from BLVD Nights was sold to the movie studios, but what I wanna know is what happened to Chuco's 59' :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Anymore pictures of that Caddy from "The Wash"?


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

I know these aren't from a movie but what about the 64, and the 67 ragtop in the old Jade music video and the 63 ragtop from the SWV music video! Those are some clean rides! I believe the 63 ragtop was from the Lifestyles car club, because you can see the plaque.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2008, 10:19 PM~10030706
> *I this topic we learned that the 72' Monte from BLVD Nights was sold to the movie studios, but what I wanna know is what happened to Chuco's 59' :biggrin:
> *


X2 that car was badass...i'd take it even though it wasnt anything fixed up but it was a 59 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how about the lolos in ENCINO MAN with paully shore, teh chopped black ride an dteh other 1's parked at teh club?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how about the glass house in menace to society
or the bombs in mi familia


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Feb 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10037464
> * I know these aren't  from a movie but what about the 64, and the 67 ragtop in the old Jade music video and the 63 ragtop from the SWV music video!  Those are some clean rides!  I believe the 63 ragtop was from the Lifestyles car club, because you can see the plaque.
> *


whats the name of the song


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2008, 07:52 PM~10037892
> *X2 that car was badass...i'd take it even though it wasnt anything fixed up but it was a 59 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh. The monte was clean but Chucos 59' was bad ass


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2007, 01:13 PM~9502198
> *that car was getting redone at my buddys shop in lancaster, ca about 10 years ago, I think he actually lived in Palmdale. I remember he would stop by to see how the car was coming along and would be driving a root beer brown bone stock raghouse.
> *


 HIS NAME IS LIL PETE. HE STEL GOT IT. IT . HE IS IN PALMDALE.CAR IS IN THE WORKS


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Randy Newman I Love LA
this video was the first time I saw a lowrider and got me interested in them 3:14 plus he's crusing in a bad ass buick vert
does any one know what club or whos cars these were


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE 62 IN SET IT OFF? :0


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

WHOSE GREEN LINCOLN WAS THAT AT THE END OF AMERICAN GANGSTER???


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

ANYBODY EVER SEEN THAT SEEN IN MCGYVER WHERE HE WAS GETTIN' CHASED DOWN BY A BUNCH OF LOCOS IN LOWRIDERS!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Last night i got bored and was going through the tv guide and saw that car wash was starting so i turned it there and i caught as many cars as it could so here it is.

1. At about 5 mins into it there is a tan Glass house
2.Then there was the Gold Lincoln Limo that Richard Pryor was in
3.The part where that kid on skate bored is coming up the street and the was a tan grand prix
4.there was a maroon LTD or Grand prix coming through
5.and theere was a White 77-78 Caddy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

what about the light blue '64 that panch was cruzin in with his homies when he was a young lowrider in 'chips'? anyone seen that episode? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 8 2008, 10:06 PM~10124248
> *what about the light blue '64 that panch was cruzin in with his homies when he was a young lowrider in 'chips'?  anyone seen that episode?  :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 8 2008, 09:06 PM~10124248
> *what about the light blue '64 that panch was cruzin in with his homies when he was a young lowrider in 'chips'?  anyone seen that episode?  :biggrin:
> *



*Ponch*erello

and :nosad:


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

i know where tha wash caddy is (area 51 kustoms) in louisville getting a makeover,the first cat that had it hopped the shit out of it  now its getting all tricked out :0


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

the 63 from friday is in louisville as well sitting down town under a tree rotting the dude went to jail and his kid brother took it uot stunting and fucked it all up now its in all weather with the top down rotting and the bad thing is no matter how much they wont sell it,they would rather it sit and rot


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsinnz64_@Mar 9 2008, 12:20 PM~10126931
> *the 63 from friday is in louisville as well sitting down town under a tree rotting the dude went to jail and his kid brother took it uot stunting and fucked it all up now its in all weather with the top down rotting and the bad thing is no matter how much they wont sell it,they would rather it sit and rot
> *


yeah i hate dumb asses like that :angry:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsinnz64_@Mar 9 2008, 12:15 PM~10126910
> *i know where tha wash caddy is (area 51 kustoms) in louisville getting a makeover,the first cat that had it hopped the shit out of it    now its getting all tricked out  :0
> *


Brent didn't hop it that mutch, but Pokey did


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

what bout that black beast that they cruze round in on TRAINING DAY....

UP.........


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

monte carlowned!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 11 2008, 11:39 AM~9667367
> *what about this impala from ja rules video??  its at 1:30 in the clip
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=osB-KUT53xg
> *


FULLY LOADED ---OWNED AND BUILT BY TROY STAEHLER (RO CEO/FOUNDER)


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 13 2008, 05:48 PM~9683686
> *FUCK JARULE :0  :0
> *


X2

BUT THE VIDEO WAS TYTE CUZ OF THE HOMIE'S CAR.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Feb 23 2008, 08:30 PM~10013928
> * Don't forget about that clean Coupe Deville in "THE WASH", that Snoops rollin! :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------

